# Stored procedure



## Wolverine (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab ein Problem damit eine Stored Procedure aufzuufen, bzw. auszuführen.
habe es mit einer procedureDataSet versucht... Das bekomme ich aber nicht wirklich so hin.

Der JBuilder erzeugt dann das:


```
import java.util.*;

public class SqlRes extends java.util.ListResourceBundle {
  private static final Object[][] contents = new String[][]{
	{ "export", "export" }};
  public Object[][] getContents() {
    return contents;
  }
}
```

 ???:L 

Tja und die Methoden die ich  :###  habe funktionieren auch nicht so wirklich...

Kann mir jemand vieleicht erklären wie ich die Stored procedure auffrufen kann???

Gruß
Wolverine


----------



## nollario (25. Mai 2004)

Da gibbet wat für dich:


```
java.sql.CallableStatement
```

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/sql/CallableStatement.html


----------



## Wolverine (25. Mai 2004)

Servus nollario,

Leider bin ich absoluter Newbie
 

Aber bekanntlich fängt jeder mal klein an...

Also das mit dem CallableStatement hab ich mir gerade durchgelesen...
Aber ob ich das auch verstanden habe *rotwerd*

Kannst du mir das ganze vielleicht ein bischen genauer erklären wie das funktionieren soll?

Gruß

Wolverine


----------



## nollario (25. Mai 2004)

vielleicht das hier?

http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Database/JDBC20Intro/JDBC20.html#JDBC2013_4


----------



## Wolverine (25. Mai 2004)

Hi nollario,

Ok das hab jetzt sogar ich geschnallt...   :idea: 

Saustark es funktioniert sogar...

 

Danke schön...

Gruß
Wolverine


----------

